# CD's, DVD's as tools



## PrepperCentral (May 25, 2012)

Hello all just thought I'd share an article I wrote on the uses of CDs as survival item. I'm not the most skilled writer in the world and would love some feedback.

Household Survival Item- CDs, DVDs


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

CD's and DVD's can be useful beyond being a recording media, the signal mirror sounds like a decent idea and it use to reflect light to where it is needed would be useful, BUT, I hope I am never in a situation where I would be down to using one as a weapon!  It would truly be a worst case scenario for me if I were at that level.

I have been experimenting with solar cookers and I have used them as reflectors with some success. I was able to reach heats of almost 300 degrees using them along with sheets of aluminum foil. Could mean the difference between having a hot meal verses a cold one.


----------



## PrepperCentral (May 25, 2012)

I hope I'm never driven to that point as well, but options are comforting. Never thought to incorporate them into a solar cooker. I'll put that on the to do list after I fashion up my ACDC spear and Sopranos arrows


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Putting one over the end of your LED flashlight increases illumination area.

Nice article.


----------



## PrepperCentral (May 25, 2012)

Magus said:


> Putting one over the end of your LED flashlight increases illumination area.
> 
> Nice article.


Another great tip. And thanks im glad you liked it, there will be many more to come


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Good ideas. Wouldn't have thought of them. Guess I'll hang in to the old music and movies.


----------

